# Finished breeding separator!



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm using it for my black bantam Cochins!!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

GORGEOUS chickens!!!! Just gorgeous!!!


----------



## josh32 (Jan 28, 2013)

Mn the guys who built that must have been pretty skilled!


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

Haha yes josh we are pretty skilled rant we (;


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Is anyone else humming.........Love SHACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

After having all RRI's those black ones are beautiful!! I want some... Jen


----------

